# Cell Reference in Power Pivot table



## cmajka (May 12, 2016)

Hi All - 

I am trying to reference a cell in the Power Pivot formula, instead of the actual field name.  

I would like to substitute a cell reference in place of the field ECC: Phone Quote below:  This formula works

=IFERROR(GETPIVOTDATA("[Measures].[Count of POLICY NUMBER]",POLICY!$A$9,"[INTERNET_STRATEGIES].[Campaign]","[INTERNET_STRATEGIES].[Campaign].&[*ECC: Phone Quote*]","[INTERNET_STRATEGIES].[WEEK]","[INTERNET_STRATEGIES].[WEEK].&[1.]"),0)

I would think it would be this, but it doesn't work for some reason

=IFERROR(GETPIVOTDATA("[Measures].[Count of POLICY NUMBER]",POLICY!$A$9,"[INTERNET_STRATEGIES].[Campaign]","[INTERNET_STRATEGIES].[Campaign].&[*"&$A11&"*]","[INTERNET_STRATEGIES].[WEEK]","[INTERNET_STRATEGIES].[WEEK].&[1.]"),0)

Thanks!


----------



## theBardd (May 12, 2016)

This probably doesn't help a lot, but it works fine for me. Are you sure that the value in A11 is correct?


----------



## cmajka (May 13, 2016)

theBardd said:


> This probably doesn't help a lot, but it works fine for me. Are you sure that the value in A11 is correct?



Thanks for the response.  I got it to work for text, although I have difficulty when the value in A11 is a number.


----------

